# Training to become a Pilates Instructor



## kingrollo (14 Jul 2020)

Ive been thinking about doing this for a while - Im thinking lockdown AND wfh might be as good as time as any.

I know (think !) I need the level 3 Mat Pilates qualification - but the internet seems full of companies offering this training - no sure which ones are legit and which .....well not no much.......!!!

Anybody any experience which providers to use / avoid & expected costs - any other info helpful


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jul 2020)

@mudsticks


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jul 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> @mudsticks



Soz - I'm trained in iyengar Yoga - a long and tortuous process - but worth it in the end - because it_ really_ works.

So can't be of any help with Pilates I'm afraid.

Except that any kind of online only training where you can't be hands on, or observed by your teacher trainer is going to be limiting i'd have thought.

Taking responsibility for other peoples bodies is quite a _responsibility._

Even having completed 5 years of teacher training, and exams, and having been a teacher for over twenty, under the terms of my school, i'm only allowed to teach online, bodies that i've already encountered in the flesh, so that i know what i'm dealing with.



kingrollo said:


> Ive been thinking about doing this for a while - Im thinking lockdown AND wfh might be as good as time as any.
> 
> I know (think !) I need the level 3 Mat Pilates qualification - but the internet seems full of companies offering this training - no sure which ones are legit and which .....well not no much.......!!!
> 
> Anybody any experience which providers to use / avoid & expected costs - any other info helpful



But we are where we are, and other folks do differently so Good Luck, with choosing 

Personal recommends and longstanding rep have got to count for something


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Soz - I'm trained in iyengar Yoga - a long and tortuous process - but worth it in the end - because it_ really_ works.
> 
> So can't be of any help with Pilates I'm afraid.
> 
> ...




I was hoping for something a bit faster,

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=3cd7a9bfe68aeb2fb5f08ca690dbf680&action=view


----------



## stephec (14 Jul 2020)

I used to do pilates a while back, and having a good teach who you can talk to in person before or after the lesson makes a difference, I'd imagine that it's the same when you're learning to teach it yourself.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I was hoping for something a bit faster,
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=3cd7a9bfe68aeb2fb5f08ca690dbf680&action=view



Speed isn't everything you know


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Speed isn't everything you know



I did try and keep up with her, are you any good at untying knots.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I did try and keep up with her, are you any good at untying knots.



You see this is the problem with online stuff 

"Sure i can do that - how difficult can it be"


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You see this is the problem with online stuff
> 
> "Sure i can do that - how difficult can it be"



Very is the answer to that, you have just nudged me to go and have a yoga session today, I have messed up big style here and not done any for a month.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Very is the answer to that, you have just nudged me to go and have a yoga session today, I have messed up big style here and not done any for a month.



Its hard to find the motivation practise by yourself - one of the upsides of being a teacher means you do have to practice what you preach to maintain the standard demanded. 

My students have appreciated the Zoom classes - even if they don't get the benefit of physical adjustments.

Hope to get back to 3D teaching before too long - but 2D has also been instructive in many ways .


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Taking responsibility for other peoples bodies is quite a _responsibility._
> 
> Even having completed 5 years of teacher training, and exams, and having been a teacher for over twenty, under the terms of my school, i'm only allowed to teach online, bodies that i've already encountered in the flesh, so that i know what i'm dealing with.


My ex used to go to yoga classes and was very flexible. Some time after finishing the classes she saw some advanced postures online which she thought she would have a go at... I saw her make a rather clumsy attempt at one and she immediately damaged some soft tissues in her lower back area. Over 15 years later she still sometimes has problems related to the injury so it clearly never healed properly.

Having witnessed the years of sporadic pain that followed, I definitely think that being taught/supervised by someone who knows what they are doing is a good idea!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Soz - I'm trained in iyengar Yoga - a long and tortuous process - but worth it in the end - because it_ really_ works.
> 
> So can't be of any help with Pilates I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Learn something new every day, worth a tag anyway


----------



## rivers (15 Jul 2020)

My wife is a pilates instructor. She is Stott and APPI trained (both mat and equipment).


----------



## kingrollo (15 Jul 2020)

rivers said:


> My wife is a pilates instructor. She is Stott and APPI trained (both mat and equipment).


do you know which company she used to get her qualifications ?


----------



## rivers (15 Jul 2020)

Stott was through the YMCA, (https://www.ymcafit.org.uk/courses/stott-pilates-instructor-courses-workshops?tab=0) and APPI was in house (https://appihealthgroup.com/)


----------

